# Live Streams - Wie kann man einen Video Live Stream realisieren



## crankcalls (10. August 2004)

Hi !
Wir stecken momentan voll in der Entwicklungsphase unserer Online Gaming Liga. Als besonderes Goddie für die User wollen wir Live übetragungen von den Games im Internet senden.

Jetzt suchen wir jemanden, der Lust hätte an dem Projekt mit zu arbeiten und sich mit Video Live Streams auskennt.

Bitte meldet euch via ICQ : 324450292
Mail : webmaster@scherzanrufe.net
Oder schreibt hier was ins Forum ;-)

Ich freue mich auch über Tutorials zum Thema "live streams"


DANKE 

MFG: Norman


----------



## crankcalls (11. August 2004)

Kennt ´sich da niemand aus


----------

